# Rotisserie inside smoker?



## Diezel (May 14, 2020)

Good day gentlemen! I have a vertical Louisiana smoker and it's a convection smoker. If I were to put a rotisserie inside it, do you think I would even notice a difference? Not sure if beef benefits from rotisserie or not. I know poultry is supposed to benefit. But maybe the skin is what benefits not necessarily the meat? I don't mind buying one, if it would make a difference but if not, then would rather not waste money. Any insight would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 14, 2020)

Any meat you spin, is self Basting and there is somewhat better moisture/meat juice distribution.  Does a Rotisserie make a huge difference in juiciness? Not really. The big benefit of spinning meat is for a nicer, more uniform skin color or bark. I just Convection Roasted 2 Chickens on a Rack over a pan in my oven. The top breast skin was beautiful and crisp. The skin on the underside was not as pretty or crisp. All my Ronco Rotisserie Chicken are uniformally browned. Same for other Roast Meat. The underside is never as pretty. If you have the funds to spend, go for it...JJ


----------

